# Trumbull RAW - 9-30-08



## gmcunni (Sep 30, 2008)

Took a solo ride in Trumbull today after work.  Plan was to try to not ride the same old trail i tend to ride every time i go there.

The ride didn't start out well. I didn't have my A game, or my B game for that matter. Seemed like every root or rock i hit stopped me dead in my tracks.  I eventually got going and found some new trails. 

Having riden a few time with the C.L.I.T.S gives me a new appreacation for the Trumbull trails. Now that i know what to look for this place seems to have quite a bit to offer.  I did not partake but noticed a lot of big drops and other stunt stuff all over the place.  Also found that riding solo is boring, no one there to make me try harder!!

Managed to get in about 7.5 miles in just under 2 hours.  Can't believe how quickly it got dark. 

Track on crankfire.http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=491


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

I ride terrible on solo rides. Too conservative. Anyway, we should make Trumbull a Sunday morning destination some weekend.


----------



## o3jeff (Sep 30, 2008)

Good job on the 7 miles in 2 hours. How you like the gps so far?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 30, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How you like the gps so far?


i like it but still figuring out a few features and functions.  i was so proud when my wife ask where i rode today and i showed her the track on crankfire    i think she was impressed but her facial expression didn't show it ;-)


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 30, 2008)

Greg said:


> I ride terrible on solo rides. Too conservative. Anyway, we should make Trumbull a Sunday morning destination some weekend.



i'd love to hit trumbull.


----------



## Greg (Sep 30, 2008)

BTW, what's up with the stupid ass corduroy avatar? uke:


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool, from the looks of it you caught some of the gnarly terrain up high overlooking the highway - one of my favorite sections. 
You also went into Old Mine Park... not necessarily fun riding to get there or in the park (there are a couple interesting singletrack trails in the park), but it is pretty and a nice ride.

If you guys hit up the park, you'll have to make sure to take some swings on the rope over the river


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> You also went into Old Mine Park... not necessarily fun riding to get there or in the park (there are a couple interesting singletrack trails in the park), but it is pretty and a nice ride.



yeah, i did head up to Old Mine Park.  it had been several years since i rode up that way. I was very surprised to see what it had turned into. I'm going back with my daughter, she'll love it.  Trumbull did an really nice job putting in that rail trail but it wasn't what i was expecting to find. I did get some tracks off to the side so it wasn't a total loss.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

Spent a lot of time at Old Mine as a kid. Brings back a lot of memories. One of the reasons I'd like to ride the Valley...


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 1, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> yeah, i did head up to Old Mine Park.  it had been several years since i rode up that way. I was very surprised to see what it had turned into. I'm going back with my daughter, she'll love it.  Trumbull did an really nice job putting in that rail trail but it wasn't what i was expecting to find. I did get some tracks off to the side so it wasn't a total loss.


My parents have the "Images of America" book for Trumbull (the ones with the vintage pictures). There are some cool pictures from the area.  It saddens me to see how happening the railroad was through there and to see that, where the highway sits now, there used to be a very nice popular destination called Parlor Rock (I believe there is a sign for it there now) - summer swimming, winter skating and a toboggan shooting right onto the lake... just beautiful! Now as you cross Whitney and head into that historic natural area it just looks dark, unused (compared to the section of r-2-t South of Whitney rd), the trail under the highway is anything but aesthetic, and I so wish I could've seen this area before rt25 was put in... sigh.

But anyway, Old Mine now is very nice and a great bbq and picnic spot. They have a project to build a trail that continues north from there. I once followed it up as much as I could... ending in a dirt lot somewhere in Monroe, I think...
If you continue NW on the Old Mine road towards 111 and look across 111 you can kinda see a sign where the trail continues. Last time I was there the trail was a little hard to follow at times- there is a mix of paved trails and weird dirt trails by people's backyards and through, directly through, the back of a nursery on rt25 (the North side entry of the trail literally went between a row of pine trees for sale!). But it was interesting to see what they are striving for, and that is - a rideable trail from Daniels Farm Rd in Trumbull all the way up to Monroe.

In the Old Mine park itself, if you follow the wide dirt and rocky road that heads up on the left of the bathrooms, further up before the road makes a left in front of the backyards you'll see an entrance to the right to some singletrack. If you follow this it will make a big loop all the way back to near the bathrooms - there are some logs to go over but it is generally pretty flowy and tight through the low foliage. The area is through open trees - very different and pretty.
If you continue on the wide road all the way to the "summit", there is also a singletrack that leaves from there going East and eventually leads to the wide road next the entrance of the other singletrack I mentioned. The ride from there connecting the lower one is worth doing.


...man, can I say "homesick"


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> there used to be a very nice popular destination called Parlor Rock



The intersection of Parlor Rock Road and Broadway was my bus stop. :lol:


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> The intersection of Parlor Rock Road and Broadway was my bus stop. :lol:


you know.. now that you mention that, I think I saw your picture in the Images of America Trumbull book... walking 5 miles through snow to get to your bus stop...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2008)

> They have a project to build a trail that continues north from there. I once followed it up as much as I could... ending in a dirt lot somewhere in Monroe, I think...



rode that from Monroe down to old town park a few years ago. it was an interesting ride. we cut thru a landscaper's property  full of shrubs, a parking lot and a construction site.  i've read in the local paper about the expansion. when done it should be great. while not a challenging ride, it would be a nice family style event to start in trumbull center and go all the way up to the Newtown line.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice work Gary.  I know what you mean about not being on your A game when riding solo.  But sometimes you need to do what you need to do when no one else is man enough to come out and ride with you...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2008)

cbcbd said:


> In the Old Mine park itself, if you follow the wide dirt and rocky road that heads up on the left of the bathrooms, further up before the road makes a left in front of the backyards you'll see an entrance to the right to some singletrack. If you follow this it will make a big loop all the way back to near the bathrooms - there are some logs to go over but it is generally pretty flowy and tight through the low foliage. The area is through open trees - very different and pretty.
> If you continue on the wide road all the way to the "summit", there is also a singletrack that leaves from there going East and eventually leads to the wide road next the entrance of the other singletrack I mentioned. The ride from there connecting the lower one is worth doing.


:idea:  i think i'm going to  hit this tonight. My daughter has gymnastics @ the Trumbull YMCA right around the corner from OM Park. i can drop her off @ 6 and can probably get an hour of riding in before it gets too dark!!  :-D


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool, do that and then remind me exactly how that trail is... I remember some but the mind is fuzzy (ie. "btw, you never said anything about a 6' mandatory drop!")


----------

